# Socializing escape.



## VV11 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Well, this is my first post here - I wish it was an introduction sort of post, but I'm really in sort of a dilemma :? 

I just bought two rats, Hachi and Sachi, both are female. I think I've had them for...3 days now. Its my first time with rats but I did a significant amount of reading and was pretty confident I'd know just about anything I would have needed to. Everything kind of went according to plan, but the socializing part of hard, and I'm uncertain of the progress. As of right now, I've been hand feeding both of my rats, and I've seen some definite progress. Before they wouldnt even climb on my hand, now they seem comfortable crawling on it, although not fully comfortable when I am their only support (They typically jump back into their cage.)

They also recently are open to crawling at the edge of their cage and I can tell they are eager to explore more. However, neither of them will let me pick them up, so I haven't been pushing it. However but my fear was if I let them onto me, I wouldn't be able to get them back into the cage.

Well, I was reading another blog about socializing tips, and it mentioned to get something like yogurt on a spoon, and have them eat it on your hand. I figured I would give it a go, and so Hachi slowly got to my hand and was eating out of it quite calmly. The blog mentioned to have them either on your hand or lap, and I figured maybe my lap would be better? However, this was a _very_ bad idea on my part. Hachi left my lap and to my avail to get him back onto my hand - she had her own agenda.

Long story short, she was in the corner of the room, propped quite safely behind a pole of my desk. It took about 55 minutes to get her out, and none of it had to do with the many tasty foods I offered to get her out.

So, I'm pretty afraid to know when my rats will be able to come out of the cage, because I really really do not want this to happen again. I searched the site, so I'm hoping no one has made a post like this. If they have, I'm sorry :/


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi! I'm in your situation as well: i've got a tiny little boy. He's still just warming up to me, although i've had him for a month. He's social, but very scared. I too am afraid to let him loose on my floor as i'm afraid that i won't be able to catch him afterwards. So i let him roam on my bed. 

I'll just lie there with him, and he finds it incredibly funny to run around me and climb on me. That way he's getting to know me better as well, and he's not as afraid as he used to be. Since he isn't living in the actual rat mansion yet (he lives in a rabbit cage), i just place the cage on top of my bed with the cage door open. That way he can return to the safety of the cage if something scares him.


----------



## VV11 (Jul 22, 2008)

This actually occurred to me when trying it out! Granted, I do have a bigger cage but its still relatively easy for me to pick it up and place it on my bed. My one fear was that they would get a little too adventurous and try to jump off of the bed, would this be really unlikely? I obviously don't want them hurt, but I also think it would be even more difficult to get one of them if they managed under my bed.


----------



## danetix (Jun 30, 2007)

It takes time. Nothing unexpected after 3 days. Give them a couple weeks. Took mine a couple of months to let me pick them up with no problem.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Chuck hasn't tried to jump off the bed yet. And by the time he tries it, i believe he will be less scared and much more confident. He's still to careful and afraid to try to jump of the bed.


----------



## VV11 (Jul 22, 2008)

I totally expected this type of behavior only several days into it - But my primary concern is how to know when the rats are ready for something like that again. I think the bed is a great idea, I can't wait to try it.

I think my primary concern is where I'm going to have them stay while I clean the cage.

Edit:

Thanks again for the advice Siwain


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd put them in a cat carrier while you clean the cage. Mine get to free-range in a rat-proof room now but before that they went into a smaller cage.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

To make you a bit more comfy, rats will rarely jump off of places when they don't know how far away the landing is. Most have pretty bad eye sight so unless you show them how to get from your bed to the floor, they prob wont just take a flying leap off the bed. However, their are such things as ratty daredevils too


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My two boys won't jump off anything if it's too far away onto something else. They've never jumped off the bed either and I've had them a year now, they're about 14 months old.

I leave their carrier box thing wherever I let them out and they go back in there if they get spooked by anything. They then come back out when they're ready to. 

Good luck! I'm sure they'll be more comfortable being out soon


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I really can't help because I typically have to beat my rats off me when I walk into a room....LOL

I only have 2 that give me a fit about being picked up but they are all suckers when it comes to the sound of the treat container being shaken or the crinkle sound of the big bag of rice crispy or cheerio type cereal (humongous malt-o-meal brand bags). I open the door of their cages & make the sounds that mean yummy to them & they run up my pants legs & scramble to my shoulders. Lots of pushing & shoving while the play king of the mountain (no fighting).

Try working with sounds. Get a plastic container like one you would most likely toss out (i.e. yogurt container with fitted lid, sour cream, whatever) & put a food they like in it. Rattle the container & offer the treat, repeat this often. The new rats may be startled by the sound so you can rattle it softly with the lid off near the opening of the cage & cause them to be curious enough to give it a sniff.

Occasionally I get shy rats in rescues situations but as for rats I purposely select & bring home I have never had a situation where I had to work them into enjoying my company & I am talking about even selecting rats from a feeder tank. 

As for running away & getting away from you. Can you get to a store & request some great big boxes after they stock the merchandise within them? If you get some big ones, like 3 or 4-- open them up, cut one side on each, tape them together end to end & make a big enclosure that you can sit down inside of. You can lay down a cheap plastic or vinyl picnic type table covers to protect your floors for easy clean up. Scatter a few items in there such as small type card board boxes, tubes... use your imagination. This offers a secure playspace that you can be involved in & some items they can scent-mark as their own.

I wish you luck with it


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I had this problem when I first got my rats in September - they didn't like humans and I had to deal with it - i couldn't even put them on the bed or table because they'd just jump off!

Before you get your rats out, always prepare for an escape just in case. Handle them in a room where there are no holes in the walls/floor. It's also a good idea to use books or videos to block up narrow gaps under wardrobes or whatever. Tidy the room up too and hopefully there will be nowhere bad your ratty can get to if it does get away from you. 

If the rat does jump off the bed or jump out of your hands - don't panic! Your rat will panic too if you get nervous and maybe tuck herself away in a corner where you can't get her. 

I actually have one rat that is petrified of being picked up - she likes being petted (and that has taken months) but she can't cope with being scooped up (she wiggles like a fish!!). I let her out for a run in my kitchen every day and I have never had a problem getting her back in her cage. She's always gone back in by herself and I've now trained her to go back in the cage when I point at the door! (yogie drops and other goodies help with this!)

Point is that, in my experience, rats usually go back to their cage so if ever you're really stuck then just be patient and put the cage somewhere they can reach it. Rats love exploring and it's fascinating to watch - just stay calm and keep an eye on them.

woo, look at me making a giant post! Good luck with your girls. In a few weeks you'll probably be wondering why you were so worried.


----------



## VV11 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for the advice, tried it all out and it seems to be working splendidly


----------

